# Sony MTR-da7100es hdmi audio problems



## Aglambert (Jan 18, 2021)

I recently bought a home with a home theater built on 2005. It has a Sony STR-DA7100ES receiver connected to Blu-ray player, satellite TV (which I don’t use) and VHS (also don’t use). Projector is Sony VPL-VW100 connected to receiver with both component video and HDMI. Blu-ray works great - not latest resolutions, but quality 720p experience and surround sound. 

My problem is I want to add streaming services to the setup. I connected Fire TV to one of the 2 HDMI inputs on the receiver. When projector is on with HDMI input I see clear video output (720p), but no audio. If projector is off or HDMI output is disconnected from the receiver, I hear audio, but it stops as soon as projector is powered on or HDMI output cable is reconnected to the receiver. The receiver has a setting for whether HDMI audio should pass through to TV or only be processed by the amp, but changing the setting makes no difference in the behavior. 

I am stumped. It seems like this should work but it doesn’t. Something in the receiver is cutting the audio whenever projector is connected. I don’t want to invest $100s or $1000s in new equipment, since the system works great except for this issue. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like possibly a HDCP error. HDCP is a form of digital copy protection to prevent copying of digital audio and video content as it travels across connections between devices. Sometimes devices get stupid with HDCP, especially mixing older and newer devices, and weird audio stuff like this happens. Do a search for “how to fix hdcp problems”. There are MANY relatively simple things to try to troubleshoot and likely fix the problem. You'll see there's a lot of devices that have occasional HDCP communications issues.

First try connecting the Fire straight to the projector without the receiver. Get audio from the projector speaker?


----------



## Aglambert (Jan 18, 2021)

RLouis said:


> Sounds like possibly a HDCP error. HDCP is a form of digital copy protection to prevent copying of digital audio and video content as it travels across connections between devices. Sometimes devices get stupid with HDCP, especially mixing older and newer devices, and weird audio stuff like this happens. Do a search for “how to fix hdcp problems”. There are MANY relatively simple things to try to troubleshoot and likely fix the problem. You'll see there's a lot of devices that have occasional HDCP communications issues.
> 
> First try connecting the Fire straight to the projector without the receiver. Get audio from the projector speaker?


Thank you for the suggestion. I don't think my projector has any speakers, so didn't try that test, but I did hook up a Blu-ray player via HDMI to the same input that had the Fire stick, and both audio and video worked fine (all the legacy components are connected via analog connections). So, it isn't a problem with HDMI overall - HDCP sounds like a likely candidate. 

I will check on solutions to hdcp problems, and have ordered an alternative streaming device (Apple TV HD) to test if it is just Fire stick that has the problem. Will post any progress.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Handshake is your enemy here. May sound crazy, but throw an hdmi audio extractor ($25 on Amazon) between the Sony and PJ. Problem solved. Thank me later.


----------



## sylintvinyl (Jul 30, 2018)

Aglambert said:


> I recently bought a home with a home theater built on 2005. It has a Sony STR-DA7100ES receiver connected to Blu-ray player, satellite TV (which I don’t use) and VHS (also don’t use). Projector is Sony VPL-VW100 connected to receiver with both component video and HDMI. Blu-ray works great - not latest resolutions, but quality 720p experience and surround sound.
> 
> My problem is I want to add streaming services to the setup. I connected Fire TV to one of the 2 HDMI inputs on the receiver. When projector is on with HDMI input I see clear video output (720p), but no audio. If projector is off or HDMI output is disconnected from the receiver, I hear audio, but it stops as soon as projector is powered on or HDMI output cable is reconnected to the receiver. The receiver has a setting for whether HDMI audio should pass through to TV or only be processed by the amp, but changing the setting makes no difference in the behavior.
> 
> ...


The 7100ES is an excellent machine and much effort is justified in maintaining one. One aspect of them, which I have never heard discussed, is the beautiful FM radio receiver. It is the only one that I've ever listened through for several hours without creating ear-fatigue.


----------

